# Will you EVER quit/ take a break at playing online games?



## Timothy Ng (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi,

I know that online games can be VERY ADDICTING, and that sometimes you cannot just stop playing them, so much fun.

And i was wondering, to that extent, would you stop/ or break at playing online games?

The worst ever addiction when i played Conquer Online for 5 years, and ended up only to lv75. I then played again at end of 2011 and ended at lv110, and then i stopped completely.

How? Well i deleted my character ENTIRELY. Great Move. Heres a video of it:


----------



## Petezorzz (Feb 6, 2012)

I told my mum to slap me every time I went onto a game. Now my face is deformed.


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 6, 2012)

It gets tiresome after a while. I stopped DotA because I was terrible at it.


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Feb 6, 2012)

That was an intense moment at the moment of deletion. I still have chills from the raw intensity.


----------



## ressMox (Feb 6, 2012)

I used to be really hardcore into MMO's and the like. I quit permanently when I started uni (year and a half ago) to try to avoid distractions.


----------



## emolover (Feb 6, 2012)

From the age of 5 to 14 I would play video games of some sort for up to 8 hours a day and it created bad grades and horrible study habits. I got into cubing and the Internet and I realised how destructive video games are.

I ****ing hate video games now.


----------



## aronpm (Feb 6, 2012)

emolover said:


> From the age of 5 to 14 I would play video games of some sort for up to 8 hours a day and it created bad grades and horrible study habits. I got into cubing and the Internet and I realised how destructive video games are.
> 
> I ****ing hate video games now.


 
How is cubing any better than gaming?

I'm redownloading Guild Wars. Eagerly awaiting GW2


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Feb 6, 2012)

I have been without an broadband connection for almost a week now, so I'm taking an unintended brake from BF3 right now. Too bad one of my friends just bought the game. Anyway, I vote yes, because I'm that sort of person that onlyy can focus on one hobby or one game at a time. So naturally I take a break whenever something else catches my mind. But when I *am* playing an online game, I try not to play too much.


----------



## Olji (Feb 6, 2012)

I don't really like playing online, mostly from bad experience from before, I prefer having a good time with people not really caring much about stats, which is pretty rare nowadays from what I can see, at least on the more popular games on the market.
Frozen Synapse have tendencies to give a good conversation during a match, so that's the only game I play online right now, and I'm not really addicted to it... Plays every once in a while when I don't have any homework or stuff to do.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 6, 2012)

Timothy Ng said:


> Well i deleted my character ENTIRELY. Great Move.


 
The manual documenting that interface: _"Delete: Delete your character and anything belonging to it. A deleted character and its items *can be restored in the Customer Service Center*."_

You're welcome. Now stop crying.


----------



## Iggy (Feb 6, 2012)

I got bored of them a few years ago just before I started cubing. I was never really into gaming, mainly because I've never owned a PlayStation or an X-Box. Right now all I do is cube and go online to search for random stuff.


----------



## aronpm (Feb 6, 2012)

Iggy said:


> I got bored of them a few years ago just before I started cubing. I was never really into gaming, *mainly because I've never owned a PlayStation or an X-Box*. Right now all I do is cube and go online to search for random stuff.


 
real gaming is pc gaming


----------



## Goosly (Feb 6, 2012)

I don't have much time to play games, but in the last half year I played mainly:
Total War series (Medieval II, Third Age (which is a mod), Napoleon)
Assassins Creed Brotherhood
Fifa 12
Skyrim <3
AoE 3 (online with some friends)

I don't think I'll ever stop playing games. My education is in computer science, so I might even end up developing video games, as I like programming much more than network upkeep (or whatever you call that in English)



aronpm said:


> real gaming is pc gaming


 
Totally agreed


----------



## Timothy Ng (Feb 6, 2012)

Stefan said:


> The manual documenting that interface: _"Delete: Delete your character and anything belonging to it. A deleted character and its items *can be restored in the Customer Service Center*."_



Well, first off i didn't know that the character could be restored in customer service.

Full Story:

After i realised that, then i made the move of creating an entirely new character, a useless lv 1 so that i needed to start again.

To that point, i assume this end as a deletion, well not a WHOLE deletion, but you get the point, to the extent really.


----------



## insane569 (Feb 6, 2012)

Well I have almost 9 total days one COD:BO on my xbox. Ever since starting cubing I haven't really gamed as much. I have about 7 1/2 days on minecraft and I'm still going to play that but FPS is something I enjoyed alot. Now its just kinda dead. Not as enjoyable as minecraft or cubing.


----------



## ZamHalen (Feb 6, 2012)

I used to play a lot of WoW for awhile, then I started having random dreams involving it.So, I just stopped playing. Though I did recently start Champions.
Someone save me!


----------



## Georgeanderre (Feb 6, 2012)

The only "Online" games I used to play was Runescape, quit about a year ago, these were my stats... 



Spoiler












And the Cape collection: S10, S20, S30, S40, S50, Herald, 5Year, Classic, Fire, Fletching, Woodcutting, Thieving and Firemaking (L-R)






Once upon a time I said the day I "maxed" farming, I could quit and be happy about it... but I gave in at 94, 99 is "max"

I still remember how to play, and what I wanted to do, so there is a very slim chance that one day I will go back to finish it off... but I hope not

---

The only other games I play are (Legend of Zelda: Insert title here), 100% completion on every title, except Skyward Sword, which I'm still on my first play through of...

And pretty much any Mario Game, also 100% completion on every title I have ever owned/borrowed.


----------



## Chrisalead (Feb 6, 2012)

I have quit Word of Warcraft after 5 years of beeing a "no life" a year ago and I must say it's one of the best things I've ever done. It was way too much time consuming for... well nothing. Basically a work after work... Now I enjoy speedcubing, playing my guitar, using my telescope and piloting my RC helicopter. And of course, watching my 3 daughters growing !


----------



## waffle=ijm (Feb 6, 2012)

There are games (starcraft, runescape, maplestory, and more) that I would play for 20 hours, stopping for food and stuffs. Now that I'm in college, there's too much alcohol and drugs, and games never seem to find their way back into my life. Thanks College for breaking my addiction!


----------



## Thompson (Feb 6, 2012)

I was addicted to runescape so I alched my santa hat and gave my account away. Cubing is way more important


----------



## Dillonzer (Feb 6, 2012)

I played wow for a good 4 years of my life. It's an amazing experience, and if I could not pay the monthly fees, since I don't have the time to play it, I would casual it. I used to play video games all day everyday, then when I got into cubing, and got a gf, I seldom played them. My gf is gone now, and I still don't even find the time to play them unless I'm with my brother.


----------



## aaronb (Feb 6, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> I checked and apparently this has become acceptable use of the word in the US.
> 
> /me weeps


Excuse my ignorance, but how is "addicting" used wrong, in the context, "*Insert object/game here* can be very addicting."?


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Feb 7, 2012)

For the most part, I can nolife games without academic consequences. I've managed to find friends (real life, not online) that enjoy them as well, so playing with them is always fun. As long as my grades aren't suffering and I'm having fun, I won't stop. My big game a few years ago was RuneScape, picked up a few level 99s along the way but then stopped playing just because it got boring. Currently playing xbox because I don't have a good enough computer for PC gaming (once I go off to college I'll have a good one; at that point I'll be switching over).


----------



## fastcubesolver (Feb 7, 2012)

I got Grand Theft Auto for Christmas, and I have not gone a day without putting a couple of hours in.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 7, 2012)

Of course. We won't live forever. Can't game when we are dead.



Spoiler



I honestly can not see myself video gaming once I hit 40 years old or even at 70. Of course we will all quit eventually.


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 7, 2012)

Im selling my PS3 cause im way too addicted.


----------



## Robocopter87 (Feb 7, 2012)

Absolutely I take breaks. I play a game, get addicted and play the crap outta it. Then once I buy something for the game, my interest drops and I find a new game. Get addicted. Buy something related and then lose interest. Rinse and repeat.

Now, I do often get periods of time where I don't play anything at all. But I usually have some game that I look forward to playing everyday. 

Downtime really is important. And thats my downtime. I also cube, so I don't always play.

But I do think balance is super important. And I found very good balance in getting a farmjob before I turned 16, really keeps me fit and outside a lot. very good way to balance.


----------



## pdilla (Feb 7, 2012)

I've found that, just like with cubing, if I take a good week (more or less) long break from gaming, I come back fresh and end up actually improving.

Of course, I only play FPS games, such as COD4 Promod or Quake (yes, I still play Quake).


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 7, 2012)

aronpm said:


> How is cubing any better than gaming?
> 
> I'm redownloading Guild Wars. Eagerly awaiting GW2


 
I used to be hardcore into runescape, nearly the same thing as emolover
Got into cubing and learned how to balance school and cubing (For the most part, I usually procrastinate lots with no cubing involved so...)
I did learn memory methods that allowed me to be the only one to get a A on my Caribbean studies Mid-term.


----------



## shelley (Feb 11, 2012)

Haha, Conquer Online. That's still around? I played for about a year before life got in the way. I had two characters at 113 and 80 and at one point was on the server's wealthiest players list. That was 6-7 years ago; the game's probably unrecognizable to me if I tried to log on now.


----------

